# Honoring Officers Killed in the Year 2010 Bringing the list up to date



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Honoring Officers Killed in the Year 2010



















 <NOBR>Police Officer Maylon Thompson (Tommy) Bishop Jr.</NOBR>
<NOBR>Guntersville Police Department, AL</NOBR>
EOW: Friday, January 1, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff John Bernard</NOBR>
<NOBR>Grant County Sheriff's Office, WA</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, January 3, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Special Deputy Marshal Stanley W. Cooper</NOBR>
<NOBR>United States Department of Justice - Mars..., US</NOBR>
EOW: Monday, January 4, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Josie Greathouse Fox</NOBR>
<NOBR>Millard County Sheriff's Office, UT</NOBR>
EOW: Tuesday, January 5, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Corporal James J. Szuba</NOBR>
<NOBR>Mishawaka Police Department, IN</NOBR>
EOW: Saturday, January 9, 2010
Cause of Death: Vehicular assault



 <NOBR>Police Officer Alfred Celestain</NOBR>
<NOBR>New Orleans Police Department, LA</NOBR>
EOW: Monday, January 11, 2010
Cause of Death: Vehicular assault



 <NOBR>Trooper Duane Dalton</NOBR>
<NOBR>Louisiana State Police, LA</NOBR>
EOW: Tuesday, January 12, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Police Officer Craig Story</NOBR>
<NOBR>Arlington Police Department, TX</NOBR>
EOW: Wednesday, January 13, 2010
Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident



 <NOBR>Trooper Paul G. Richey</NOBR>
<NOBR>Pennsylvania State Police, PA</NOBR>
EOW: Wednesday, January 13, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Captain Chad Reed</NOBR>
<NOBR>Dixie County Sheriff's Office, FL</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, January 14, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff James Louis Anderson</NOBR>
<NOBR>St. Johns County Sheriff's Office, FL</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, January 14, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Sergeant Noel David Cordero-Guzmán</NOBR>
<NOBR>Ponce Municipal Police Department, PR</NOBR>
EOW: Friday, January 15, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Corporal Christopher Milito</NOBR>
<NOBR>Delaware River Port Authority Police Depar..., NJ</NOBR>
EOW: Saturday, January 16, 2010
Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle



 <NOBR>Trooper Jill Mattice</NOBR>
<NOBR>New York State Police, NY</NOBR>
EOW: Wednesday, January 20, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Chief of Police Carl Worley</NOBR>
<NOBR>Ross Township Police Department, OH</NOBR>
EOW: Tuesday, January 26, 2010
Cause of Death: Heart attack



 <NOBR>Lieutenant Eric Lewis Shuhandler</NOBR>
<NOBR>Gilbert Police Department, AZ</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, January 28, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Agent Frank Glover</NOBR>
<NOBR>South Carolina Public Service Authority, SC</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, January 28, 2010
Cause of Death: Assault



 <NOBR>Investigator Jerry Crabtree</NOBR>
<NOBR>Franklin County Sheriff's Department, TN</NOBR>
EOW: Friday, January 29, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Juvenile Detention Officer Leonard Wall</NOBR>
<NOBR>Jefferson County Sheriff's Office, AR</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, January 31, 2010
Cause of Death: Assault



 <NOBR>Trooper Andrew C. Baldridge</NOBR>
<NOBR>Ohio State Highway Patrol, OH</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, February 4, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Sergeant Ira G. Essoe Sr.</NOBR>
<NOBR>Orange County Sheriff's Department, CA</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, February 4, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Senior Parole Agent Ellane E. Aimiuwu</NOBR>
<NOBR>Illinois Department of Corrections, IL</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, February 7, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff William Frederick Schuck III</NOBR>
<NOBR>Oconee County Sheriff's Office, SC</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, February 7, 2010
Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle



 <NOBR>Corporal Jeremy McLaren</NOBR>
<NOBR>Spring Hill Police Department, TN</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, February 7, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Major Timothy Joel Bergeron</NOBR>
<NOBR>Terrebonne Parish Sheriff's Office, LA</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, February 7, 2010
Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident



 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Don McCutcheon</NOBR>
<NOBR>Clark County Sheriff's Office, MO</NOBR>
EOW: Monday, February 8, 2010
Cause of Death: Heart attack



 <NOBR>Police Officer David T. Zolendziewski</NOBR>
<NOBR>Holyoke Police Department, MA</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, February 11, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Davy Wayne Crawford</NOBR>
<NOBR>Carroll County Sheriff's Office, GA</NOBR>
EOW: Friday, February 12, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Police Officer Robert (Bob) Heinle</NOBR>
<NOBR>Missoula Police Department, MT</NOBR>
EOW: Friday, February 12, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Lieutenant Michael Vogt</NOBR>
<NOBR>Chattahoochee Hills Police Department, GA</NOBR>
EOW: Monday, February 15, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Police Officer Kevin B. Wilkins</NOBR>
<NOBR>Atlantic City Police Department, NJ</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, February 18, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire (Accidental)



 <NOBR>Sergeant Alan J. Haymaker</NOBR>
<NOBR>Chicago Police Department, IL</NOBR>
EOW: Monday, February 22, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Joel Wahlenmaier</NOBR>
<NOBR>Fresno County Sheriff's Department, CA</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, February 25, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Ken Collier</NOBR>
<NOBR>San Diego County Sheriff's Department, CA</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, February 28, 2010
Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit



 <NOBR>Police Officer Javier Bejar</NOBR>
<NOBR>Reedley Police Department, CA</NOBR>
EOW: Monday, March 1, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Inspector Brian P. Waynant Sr.</NOBR>
<NOBR>Wilmington Fire Marshal's Office, DE</NOBR>
EOW: Monday, March 1, 2010
Cause of Death: Struck by train



 <NOBR>Officer Christopher Arby Upton</NOBR>
<NOBR>United States Department of Agriculture - ..., US</NOBR>
EOW: Friday, March 5, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Corporal J. R. Searcy</NOBR>
<NOBR>Ouachita Parish Sheriff's Office, LA</NOBR>
EOW: Saturday, March 6, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Police Officer James Bonneau</NOBR>
<NOBR>Jackson Police Department, MI</NOBR>
EOW: Tuesday, March 9, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Corporal Thomas P. (Tom) Jensen</NOBR>
<NOBR>Prince George's County Police Department, MD</NOBR>
EOW: Tuesday, March 9, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Police Officer Thomas Patton II</NOBR>
<NOBR>Cleveland Heights Police Department, OH</NOBR>
EOW: Saturday, March 13, 2010
Cause of Death: Heart attack



 <NOBR>Patrolman James Kerstetter</NOBR>
<NOBR>Elyria Police Department, OH</NOBR>
EOW: Monday, March 15, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Officer Brian Walsh</NOBR>
<NOBR>Federal Way Police Department, WA</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, March 21, 2010
Cause of Death: Heart attack



 <NOBR>Ranger Kenneth Betancourt</NOBR>
<NOBR>Puerto Rico Department of Natural and Envi..., PR</NOBR>
EOW: Tuesday, March 23, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Ranger Félix Rodríguez</NOBR>
<NOBR>Puerto Rico Department of Natural and Envi..., PR</NOBR>
EOW: Tuesday, March 23, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Officer Timothy Joseph Zurovetz</NOBR>
<NOBR>Forest Hill Police Department, TX</NOBR>
EOW: Wednesday, March 24, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Police Officer David Haynes</NOBR>
<NOBR>St. Louis Police Department, MO</NOBR>
EOW: Wednesday, March 24, 2010
Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit



 <NOBR>Corporal Kevin Cusack</NOBR>
<NOBR>South Carolina Highway Patrol, SC</NOBR>
EOW: Saturday, March 27, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Sergeant Hector Ismael Ayala</NOBR>
<NOBR>Montgomery County Police Department, MD</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, April 4, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Chad Pritchard</NOBR>
<NOBR>Overton County Sheriff's Office, TN</NOBR>
EOW: Tuesday, April 6, 2010
Cause of Death: Fall



 <NOBR>Constable John W. Brown</NOBR>
<NOBR>Calhoun County Constable's Office - Precin..., TX</NOBR>
EOW: Saturday, April 10, 2010
Cause of Death: Heart attack



 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Jacob Rene Rayos</NOBR>
<NOBR>Reeves County Sheriff's Department, TX</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, April 11, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Ian Michael Deutch</NOBR>
<NOBR>Nye County Sheriff's Office, NV</NOBR>
EOW: Monday, April 26, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Kory Dahlvig</NOBR>
<NOBR>Vilas County Sheriff's Department, WI</NOBR>
EOW: Monday, April 26, 2010
Cause of Death: Vehicular assault



 <NOBR>Officer Rodney Holder</NOBR>
<NOBR>Abilene Police Department, TX</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, April 29, 2010
Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident



 <NOBR>Police Officer Bryan J. Durman</NOBR>
<NOBR>Lexington-Fayette Urban County Police Depa..., KY</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, April 29, 2010
Cause of Death: Vehicular assault



 <NOBR>Sergeant Franco Aguilar</NOBR>
<NOBR>Sevier County Sheriff's Office, UT</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, April 29, 2010
Cause of Death: Fall



 <NOBR>Sergeant Joseph Bergeron</NOBR>
<NOBR>Maplewood Police Department, MN</NOBR>
EOW: Saturday, May 1, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Police Officer Brian Huff</NOBR>
<NOBR>Detroit Police Department, MI</NOBR>
EOW: Monday, May 3, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Pilot Officer Danny Benavides</NOBR>
<NOBR>California Highway Patrol, CA</NOBR>
EOW: Friday, May 7, 2010
Cause of Death: Aircraft accident



 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Brian Lamar Mahaffey</NOBR>
<NOBR>Rockdale County Sheriff's Office, GA</NOBR>
EOW: Saturday, May 8, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Police Officer Tauveve Vivao</NOBR>
<NOBR>United States Department of Defense - Mari..., US</NOBR>
EOW: Tuesday, May 11, 2010
Cause of Death: Heart attack



 <NOBR>Trooper Patrick Ambroise</NOBR>
<NOBR>Florida Highway Patrol, FL</NOBR>
EOW: Saturday, May 15, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Police Officer Eydelmen Mani</NOBR>
<NOBR>Houston Police Department, TX</NOBR>
EOW: Tuesday, May 18, 2010
Cause of Death: Automobile accident



 <NOBR>Police Officer Thomas Wortham IV</NOBR>
<NOBR>Chicago Police Department, IL</NOBR>
EOW: Wednesday, May 19, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Police Officer Bill Evans</NOBR>
<NOBR>West Memphis Police Department, AR</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, May 20, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire



 <NOBR>Sergeant Brandon Paudert</NOBR>
<NOBR>West Memphis Police Department, AR</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, May 20, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire


From the end of 2009 after the crash.
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]
 <NOBR>Police Officer Joseph Anthony Fulton</NOBR>
<NOBR>Kosciusko Police Department, MS</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, November 8, 2009
Cause of Death: Heart attack


 <NOBR>Sergeant Jeffery Bryant Shaw</NOBR>
<NOBR>Kosciusko County Sheriff's Department, IN</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, November 12, 2009
Cause of Death: Automobile accident


 <NOBR>Reserve Deputy Sheriff Henry Jorden Willeford</NOBR>
<NOBR>Van Buren County Sheriff's Office, AR</NOBR>
EOW: Monday, November 16, 2009
Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle


 <NOBR>Police Officer Trevor Alan Nettleton</NOBR>
<NOBR>Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department, NV</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, November 19, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire


 <NOBR>Correctional Officer Daniel James Leach</NOBR>
<NOBR>Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department, NV</NOBR>
EOW: Saturday, November 21, 2009
Cause of Death: Automobile accident


 <NOBR>Officer Tina G. Griswold</NOBR>
<NOBR>Lakewood Police Department, WA</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, November 29, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire


 <NOBR>Officer Ronald Wilbur Owens II</NOBR>
<NOBR>Lakewood Police Department, WA</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, November 29, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire


 <NOBR>Sergeant Mark Joseph Renninger</NOBR>
<NOBR>Lakewood Police Department, WA</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, November 29, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire


 <NOBR>Officer Gregory James Richards</NOBR>
<NOBR>Lakewood Police Department, WA</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, November 29, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire


 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Adam Michael Mehagan</NOBR>
<NOBR>Osage County Sheriff's Office, OK</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, December 3, 2009
Cause of Death: Automobile accident


 <NOBR>Police Officer Philip Mahan Davis</NOBR>
<NOBR>Pelham Police Department, AL</NOBR>
EOW: Friday, December 4, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire


 <NOBR>Police Officer Michael James Crawshaw</NOBR>
<NOBR>Penn Hills Police Department, PA</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, December 6, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire


 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Charles Douglas (Charlie) Brown Jr.</NOBR>
<NOBR>Martin County Sheriff's Office, NC</NOBR>
EOW: Tuesday, December 8, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire


 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Roy Bruce Sutton Jr.</NOBR>
<NOBR>Jefferson County Sheriff's Department, IN</NOBR>
EOW: Friday, December 11, 2009
Cause of Death: Automobile accident


 <NOBR>Captain Dennis Darrell Cagle</NOBR>
<NOBR>Henderson Police Department, TN</NOBR>
EOW: Sunday, December 13, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire


 <NOBR>Officer Christopher Russell Marano</NOBR>
<NOBR>Arizona Department of Public Safety, AZ</NOBR>
EOW: Thursday, December 17, 2009
Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit


 <NOBR>Corporal Dennis Edward Engelhard</NOBR>
<NOBR>Missouri State Highway Patrol, MO</NOBR>
EOW: Friday, December 25, 2009
Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle


 <NOBR>Deputy Sheriff Walter Kent Mundell Jr.</NOBR>
<NOBR>Pierce County Sheriff's Department, WA</NOBR>
EOW: Monday, December 28, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire

This should bring the listings from MC2 here and up date the list.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

stay safe out there brothers and sisters


----------

